# True Blood and Spartacus fans anyone???



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK I am BIG fan of these series: Guess you could say I have a taste for Blood! 

True Blood
Spartacus
Supernatural
Game of Thrones

anyone else like these???


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Spartacus was a good mini-series.
Mostly CSIs, NCISs, Criminal Minds; The Event, The Chicago Code, Nikita on a weekly basis....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep me too....CSI, NCIS, Criminal Minds, Law and Order SVU, and Law and Order UK (of course ) Fringe, Sanctuary, and of course how could I forget
CORONATION STREET for the last 50 years (does this give you a clue how old I am


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

dang it, I google em they weren't fish


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> CORONATION STREET for the last 50 years (does this give you a clue how old I am


...uh 20 something cause you watched all the dvds????


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OH you are soooo sweet! Nope watched it from the beginning...I was 12!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh hell yes. Some of the best shows on TV. Not sure which part I like more the violence or the other thing they show in excess!!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL...good thing my Hubby never got to see Spartacus...otherwise he'd be taping it for reruns, reruns, reruns....similar to what I do  Think Ive watched it 3 times now both seasons! 

You have got to watch Game of Thrones now....same thing in excess!!!!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Seen every one and programmed into PVR. Such great shows.



bettaforu said:


> You have got to watch Game of Thrones now....same thing in excess!!!!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

My fav is "24" but also like Supernatural, Criminal Minds, Dexter, CSIs, The Unit, Law and Order and some others


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Sparticus is a great series.. my wife even liked it.... Its like 40% gore, 40% sex, and 20% awesome dialog... i cant even imagine how long it took them to write some of these lines, haha

True Blood... For some reason, i cant get over the acting... it just feels to amateur

Best shows you need to watch:
Breaking Bad
Misfits (British series about a bunch of punks that get super powers.. not your typical super-power story)


----------

